# MR BERLIN



## BASSINONE (Oct 24, 2013)

The annual Mr Berlin tournament will be held Saturday Oct 26th, Bonner rd ramp.
Time 8am-4pm. $30.00 per man. One or two anglers per boat. This event is a 100% payback. Paying 1st-3rd, and big bass. This event is in memory of Mark(mr berlin) Hubbard, who ran this event for years. Info call: Mike Gondel 330-501-9196 or Mike Riffle 330-760-1820
No pre sign up, sign up at the ramp day of event. Come on out for one last event of the year.


----------

